# Special Buy 1/2 Price Q-MATZ



## tjohnson (Dec 6, 2013)

*1/2 Off Q-MATZ*​*Special Buy!*​ ​*18" Q-MATZ   wa**s $6.14/ft. Now $3.07/ft.*

*24" Q-MATZ   was $8.19/ft. Now $4.10/ft.*












436680206964283298.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Dec 7, 2013





*No Coupon Code Required*

*Click Here....http://amazenproducts.com*

*For a Limited Time Only!*

*Ordering Info
Q-MATZ are are available in 18" & 24" widths, and sold in 1' increments
Click on "add to cart" and choose either the 18" Wide Mat or 24" Wide Mat
Enter the Quantity = # of Feet You Want to Order*

*ex: If you want 4' enter 4 in the Qty: Box

What Are Q-MATZ?
Q-MATZ are Teflon Coated Fiberglass Mats
The non-stick properties of Q-MATS keep food from sticking, and allow for easy clean up

Are Q-MATZ FDA Approved?
Q-MATZ are constructed from materials that are FDA Compliant

Advantages of Using Q-MATZ
- FDA Approved Materials
- Heat Resistant up to 260°C/500°F while using indirect heat**
- Food can be easily removed without sticking
- 3/16" x 3/16" mesh allows for excellent air circulation around your food
- Heat circulates around all sides of your food for even cooking
- Use on just about any pellet grill, gas grill, charcoal grill or even your oven
- Use in a dehydrator to keep food from sticking
- Great for grilling, smoking or cooking fish, vegetables, nuts
- Great for any sticky foods
- Great for bread, pizza or even cookies!
- Small foods will not fall thru the mesh and into your grill or smoker
- Great for smoking or drying Jerky!
- Great for Smoking Cheese Too!
- Freezer & microwave safe
- Easy cleanup with soap and water
- Dishwasher Safe too!
- Once cleaned, will not transfer odors to your next cook
- Can be easily cut to just about any size or shape with a scissors
- With proper cleaning, your Q-MATZ will last for many years!


** Use QMatz with indirect heat only
Using QMATZ with a "Direct Flame" can permanently damage the materials*


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2013)

Sweet.   Might have to pick some more up.


----------



## tsin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks Todd I ordered some for Christmas presents today


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 6, 2013)

*This really is an AWESOME Deal!*


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2013)

I love the q mats I have now.  A lot easier to clean than the cooking grates.

Might get some for my UDS.


----------



## rdwhahb (Dec 7, 2013)

Just ordered two

plus some apple pellets for cold smoking bacon!!


----------



## rokems (Dec 7, 2013)

I couldn't pass this up!


----------



## rokems (Dec 13, 2013)

Got mine yesterday. 

Thanks, Todd!


----------

